# Dream of a sibling! Go abroad for treatment??



## Karaleigh (Mar 26, 2010)

Good evening all


Not sure if I'm posting in the correct area! but my story (in brief) is I'm 38yrs and have a beautiful 3yr son via ivf and we would love a sibling for him but can't really afford ivf in this country, so are considering going abroad but have no idea where to go for advice/guidance and it's all very daunting    Would really appreciate any advice that could be offered! Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You might be better of posting under the different regions.  I think that Poland can be cheap, but you obviously have to consider flights and hotel costs.

Good luck

X


----------



## Karaleigh (Mar 26, 2010)

Will do. Thank you Stacey xx


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

Find a country you feel comfortable going to (for us it was the Czech Republic as the clinics were exceptional and the costs were great which allowed us to do more add ons). Then have a look at the clinic web pages and see what you think of them. After that you can have a look on the country of choices threads and ask as many questions as you need to satisfy your worries/curiosities.

Going abroad will always be a bit nerve wracking, so DH and I paid our clinic a quick visit to get some tests done before we went ahead with our cycle, which settled any worries we had. So after you have picked a clinic, you could always do a pre-cycle visit, it might cost an extra couple of hundred, but if it gives you confidence, it's money well spent.

Hope this helps. 

LL
Xx


----------

